# Introducing GBAtemp v6 - A Fresh Coat of Paint & Our Patreon - celebrating 15 years!



## cearp (Jun 10, 2017)

and i thought the big announcement was that we would start hosting roms again...!

anyway, very cool update, nice to have a mobile version  thanks for the work


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 10, 2017)

Congratz on our upcoming 15 years GBATemp! Here's to 15 more!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

Missing a dark theme, other than that, great design.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 10, 2017)

Love the new job you guys have done. But it is going to take time to get use to all these colors haha


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh I skipped the part that stated a dark theme is in the works. I'm getting blind here


----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2017)

Really awesome update, and exciting stuff! The mobile site is super slick looking! It'll make our E3 coverage look all the more awesome!

Happy 15th anniversary, GBAtemp!


----------



## Issac (Jun 10, 2017)

It's finally official!


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 10, 2017)

I love the new style!


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 10, 2017)

THE WHITE IS BURNING MY EYES, LET ME RUN BACK TO MY SHADOWS


----------



## ForeverEternal (Jun 10, 2017)

Pretty and functional.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

chavosaur said:


> THE WHITE IS BURNING MY EYES, LET ME RUN BACK TO MY SHADOWS



Soon™


----------



## aos10 (Jun 10, 2017)

oh gosh,it's beutifull


----------



## franchy (Jun 10, 2017)

This is neat, clean, sexy asf  BUT if there was a Black Version, i would of been all on it


----------



## Flame (Jun 10, 2017)

Version six.. More like version sex... 

It's beautiful


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

I wish I could be a $10 patron, can't for now...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 10, 2017)

Lol. Awesome. I was just browsing right now and it all of a sudden changed. I was all like wtf. Thanks!


----------



## Conn0r (Jun 10, 2017)

Ewwwww now I have to get used to a whole new ballgame


----------



## Vipera (Jun 10, 2017)

I hate how everyone is abusing Patreon nowadays. Now forums too? It's crazy...

On the other hand, I'm all for an ad-free browsing alternative that doesn't have to be using an adblock. I'm in.

And nice work on the new layout. Still gonna develop stuff on Stylish though. Hope you don't mind


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> Lol. Awesome. I was just browsing right now and it all of a sudden changed. I was all like wtf. Thanks!



I visited the temp after I read the tweet stating "are you ready" and Boom!


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 10, 2017)

I'll wait for the black version to take my time to properly judge, but as a first impression I'm not a fan of the increased spacing and material-ish design...


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> I'll wait for the black version to take my time to properly judge, but as a first impression I'm not a fan of the increased spacing and material-ish design...



I love it honestly


----------



## belmont (Jun 10, 2017)

Happy 15th anniversary, GBAtemp!


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow, this theme looks really good.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm a happy spider. The new update looks incredible. I'm so happy to be part of this site.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

Larsenv said:


> Wow, this theme looks really good.



I know right? It's way better than the previous one, let's hope the dark theme will be at least as good as this one


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 10, 2017)

i will take some time to get used xD


----------



## ivoyko (Jun 10, 2017)

Looks a little weird but well its just because its new... i suppose.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I'm a happy spider. The new update looks incredible. I'm so happy to be part of this site.



You are a happy Spider, I am a happy Raccoon, I'm glad I came across these forums thanks to smealum years back.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 10, 2017)

Okay, I'll try this new thing, but if i don't like it, I'm gonna PM that top hat monocle wearing, cane swinging sonic of a admin.  (or maybe just go back to that shadow style skin. I'm a warrior of the night for crying out loud)


----------



## frogboy (Jun 10, 2017)

looks great. i'm a fan. light theme 4 life.

i'm ecstatic that you can filter blogs out of the recent content section. has that always been possible?

the only thing i'm unsure of is the information under a user's avatar/member status being very hard to read until you move your cursor over it


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 10, 2017)

Woop woop! Happy 15th anniversary Temp. This is one nice update, just waiting on that dark theme.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 10, 2017)

Very very nice! Thanks for the amazing work!


----------



## DinckelMan (Jun 10, 2017)

I was browsing the website with the old version of the layout like 10 minutes ago and was blown away by the new one. It looks so freaking good!


----------



## TVL (Jun 10, 2017)

Looks nice, I don't get why you don't use the different shade on every other post like it is on the dark theme though (was the same with the now old white theme, but I don't think it was always like that). I'm already back to using the old dark theme, I hope you'll keep the shades when that is made for this new style.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

Only issue for me is: the theme has issues with signatures with spoilers (at least on phones)


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 10, 2017)

I like, but it looks too much like "Lollipop Android washed out colors"


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

Impressive; has a bit of a 'futuristic' touch to it imo. I think I'll adapt to the (wonderful) change quite rapidly


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 10, 2017)

Its pretty sleek and snazzy, usually new themes take a while to adjust to, but everything is pretty clearly laid out and easy to find, visually really effective.
Nice job. For some reason this theme gives me nostalgic vibes for older message board layouts like PhpBB or Invision Power Boards with their default themes, but done well.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

huma_dawii said:


> I like, but it looks too much like "Lollipop Android washed out colors"



It's not as material, it's a mix of different types of minimalistic designs, as minimalistic is the standard now.


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 10, 2017)

Procyon said:


> It's not as material, it's a mix of different types of minimalistic designs, as minimalistic is the standard now.


I will get used to it!!!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

huma_dawii said:


> I will get used to it!!!



Good. Now for the admins: filetrip & the wiki need an overhaul


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 10, 2017)

Amazing!
Simply amazing.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 10, 2017)

I thought I was on the wrong site for a second as I was here this morning and everything looked normal. Anyways I'm going to go test it out..beyond the white...everything looks clean.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jun 10, 2017)

Very sleek new look! Adjusts to my 21:9 widescreen very well too!


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 10, 2017)

It's great to be able to support the site, even if it is only as little as $2 a month. And the site redesign is, holy wow. It'll take some getting used to but I love it. Keep up everything you're doing <3


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 10, 2017)

Switched right back to the "obsolete" darktheme, it's hard to read the letters from a distance so I'm not even gonna bother.

The overly bright design actually strains the eyes


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> Switched right back to the "obsolete" darktheme, it's hard to read the letters from a distance so I'm not even gonna bother.
> 
> The overly bright design actually strains the eyes



It's a great design


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 10, 2017)

Woah! Awesome! Everything looks so different! I will have to get used to this. lol


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 10, 2017)

Procyon said:


> It's a great design


maybe to you. but I personally can't stand it


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 10, 2017)

Supported Temp for 10 USD a month!

Feels great!


----------



## dj505 (Jun 10, 2017)

I love the new look! Is there any way to get the dark color scheme back tho?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> maybe to you. but I personally can't stand it



Also waiting for a dark theme, but I'll use the white one for now


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 10, 2017)

it looks weird to me, the fonts are too big and the homepage doesn't take up the whole screen it's just in the middle three inches of blank space on either side is just strange.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

dj505 said:


> I love the new look! Is there any way to get the dark color scheme back tho?



They're working on it


----------



## _112 (Jun 10, 2017)

I love it is really modern and nice. Good to see a forum updating to a modern theme and not staying with the old. Good move love it!


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 10, 2017)

it's a great theme, but i'm gonna stick to stylish


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

Dr_Doom said:


> I love it is really modern and nice. Good to see a forum updating to a modern theme and not staying with the old. Good move love it!



I hope filetrip & the wiki also get an overhaul


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

jefffisher said:


> it looks weird to me, the fonts are too big and the homepage doesn't take up the whole screen it's just in the middle three inches of blank space on either side is just strange.


You can change the option for this in customise portal options


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> You can change the option for this in customise portal options



Cool


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 10, 2017)

@shaunj66 Does this mean with pateron, if there is enough supporters, you can remove adds? 
Can we least get more smile faces? Getting a bit expensive to break that playstation 3


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

I saw the tweet on your twitter, and I was correct. I wasn't ready.

Please make dark theme so I don't give eye cancer.


----------



## theoldbucwild (Jun 10, 2017)

Will there ever be a GBAtemp mobile app?


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I saw the tweet on your twitter, and I was correct. I wasn't ready.
> 
> Please make dark theme so I don't give eye cancer.


you can change it back at the bottom, let us wait for dark theme in these trying times




oh


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> you can change it back at the bottom, let us wait for dark theme in these trying times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, first thing I did. Time to funnel money from a lucrative bank operation for a GBATemp theme. 

What are the betas listed in the top patreon tier? 

Early access to exclusive site styles (eg. dark theme) and *beta testing*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 10, 2017)

Man this looks weird with TempStyle Dark Plus lmao


----------



## Prans (Jun 10, 2017)

Happy 15 Years of Temping! Here's to many more!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2017)

i hate it


----------



## Vieela (Jun 10, 2017)

Happy Anniversary! oooo


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 10, 2017)

Also now I know what the staff was talking about a secret theme. :o


----------



## nxwing (Jun 10, 2017)

It's beautiful! My eyes will take some time to readjust to the new look but it'll be worth it because it's beautiful! Expect me as a backer on Patreon soon!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 10, 2017)

Neat, will take some time to get used to, but it's looking pretty good. Great job!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2017)

Not to sound ungrateful, but do you think there will be a dark version of the new theme?

Edit: Never mind, saw the goal on Patreon XD


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Not to sound ungrateful, but do you think there will be a dark version of the new theme?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Not to sound ungrateful, but do you think there will be a dark version of the new theme?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, saw the goal on Patreon XD


Somebody could work on one with userstyles.org


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Not to sound ungrateful, but do you think there will be a dark version of the new theme?





> But what about the dark theme?
> We know a lot of you browse GBAtemp in Dark mode and we hear you. You're welcome to use the old Dark theme for now while we find the resources to create a Dark version of tempStyle 2.



Literally in this thread.


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 10, 2017)

I wrote some CSS to make the new style dark cos I couldn't wait lol


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey, this is pretty good! I like it!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


>



Well excuse me for just waking up


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 10, 2017)

Looks even more nice with Stylish Dark theme. Generally white backgrounds give me headaches lol every popular site I routinely visit has a dark theme slapped on


----------



## Pachee (Jun 10, 2017)

Being able to switch back to the old non Win10MobileTabletish theme is a joy.


----------



## VMM (Jun 10, 2017)

Nicely done.  I was learning Bootstrap and I thought it would be nice if GBATemp used it,
but didn't expect it, at least not right now so close to E3. 
Thank you very much @shaunj66.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

The new UI/layout is pretty sick bro


----------



## queendude (Jun 10, 2017)

Noooooo
I was used to the old theme, I loved it


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 10, 2017)

Looks pretty good until my retinas burned out of my skull. I'll have to wait for Dark 2.0

You know what they say...once you go dark.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jun 10, 2017)

This theme is kinda ...big?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> I wrote some CSS to make the new style dark cos I couldn't wait lol
> 
> View attachment 89621



Gimme, also is it usable on phones?


----------



## Proust (Jun 10, 2017)

Mobile user here. Loving it! Cheers!


----------



## mbcrazed (Jun 10, 2017)

It will take some getting used to the design, but I like it! Happy Tempaversary!


----------



## Youkai (Jun 10, 2017)

from the looks it is getting worse each time -.- 
when I opened the page I thought someone hacked me or this page.


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 10, 2017)

i'm not sharing my dark style here cos the admins might be against it


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 10, 2017)

I like the new design, but I'll hold til the tempStyle2 Dark theme arrives.
All that white just hurts my eyes.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 10, 2017)

I swear I'm not even kidding, I was going to ask if we were going to get another update sooner or later. This looks great! although it took me forever to log in since there was outer layer covering me from logging in from my Tablet? Anyhow I'm gonna try this out on my phone now and see what happens, and hopefully we get an Dark theme version soon because although I like the light..... darkness is my home.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> i'm not sharing my dark style here cos the admins might be against it



Bummer. Will try some CSS myself then.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 10, 2017)

why not change the thing everytime people get used to the last change?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 10, 2017)

Will just have go get used to it.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 10, 2017)

Very nice! I really like it. 
Pledged $10/month! Here's to another 15 years


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 10, 2017)

Eh, as long as the old theme is available I'll keep on using that. Hope it won't be removed completely but left optional.


----------



## iAqua (Jun 10, 2017)

Woooh.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 10, 2017)

Already changed back to the dark style again, my eyes were bleeding.
As far as the mobile version goes, I personally use Tapatalk since I keep up with several other forums at once.

But happy freaking birthday GBAtemp


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 10, 2017)

I AM COMPLAINING NOW!


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jun 10, 2017)

Spoiler








Looks gorgeous on my end!
Just when I broke the screen of my laptop...
Happy 15th anniversary GBATemp!  
Any questions about my screen will not be answered


----------



## SkittleDash (Jun 10, 2017)

Awesome new style! I love it! Even though the brightness of the site is burning my eyes, a dark theme would be swell. x3


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 10, 2017)

I guess this explains the server issues last night.


----------



## DKB (Jun 10, 2017)

I didn't even know this website had a dark theme. Fuck. I like the style though.


----------



## raystriker (Jun 10, 2017)

Love reacts only <3


----------



## proflayton123 (Jun 10, 2017)

Wub wub


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 10, 2017)

Mobile is a LOT easier to use now


----------



## DrayanoX (Jun 10, 2017)

I love this new theme especially for mobile use


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 10, 2017)

Me Gusta


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

I actually really like it. Nice job guys.

As for Patreon (which I just read the whole argumentative thread on) I'll probably be donating to it.

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 10, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Mobile is a LOT easier to use now


Totally XD


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow, 15 years. I'm glad I could be a part of some of them. Love the temp! Cheers to many more!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2017)

This is freaking amazing! I like the new interface!

You can be sure I will support the Patreon as well


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 10, 2017)

Congrats on the anniversary. I'm on mobile. Here are a few things noted:

- No Rich-Text-Editor in the Quick Reply box

- The text in the editor is bigger than the text in the actual posts

- The section underneath each post with the quote/like buttons is a bit too big in my opinion

- The pagination bars at the top and bottom are a bit too big in my opinion

- When you click your avatar at the top, a dropdown appears. The Preferences link seems to be misplaced there

- The whole section at the top with quick navigation, arrow etc. looks a bit too crowded

-I miss the old navigation

I think that's about it so far.


----------



## JFlare (Jun 10, 2017)

I love it. The temp looks great, and I hope for many more strong years of temp


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 10, 2017)

This is a wonderful change! The new theme is awesome!

Even considering being a patron! What's the minimum amount paid for any Patreon exclusives?


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 10, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> This is a wonderful change! The new theme is awesome!
> 
> Even considering being a patron! What's the minimum amount paid for any Patreon exclusives?


$2, you can read all the perks here: https://www.patreon.com/gbatemp


----------



## DuoForce (Jun 10, 2017)

Man oh man am I in love with this!  Can't wait for the Dark version


----------



## Sliter (Jun 10, 2017)

so new and stuff o3o


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 10, 2017)

DuoForce said:


> Man oh man am I in love with this!  Can't wait for the Dark version


Me neither XD


----------



## Lotoonlink (Jun 10, 2017)

But does it now support viewing on a 3DS?


----------



## SuperDan (Jun 10, 2017)

i likey smooth as butter


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 10, 2017)

Lotoonlink said:


> But does it now support viewing on a 3DS?


It always did technically, but why would you want to do that?


----------



## Vipera (Jun 10, 2017)

_This post has been removed due to the staff's corruption to money and other people._


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Jun 10, 2017)

This feels very different compared to the previous version with previous design, but i might get used to this.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2017)

And I also am a Patron! $10 backer 

By the way, this cracked me up:


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2017)

Looks sweet, awesome job! Finally a convenient mobile version!


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 10, 2017)

tempStyle 2 Dark when?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

Tried it out for a few minutes and if you ask me its _less_ functional(at least on mobile it is, I haven't tried the regular desktop version yet). No drop down menus for notifications or PMs you have to go to their own separate pages. Top of the page is just cluttered compared to where it was just a small, thin box in the top corner again with drop down options instead of their own pages.

Also no dark mode.


----------



## George35000vr (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice and cool update on the site theme  There's a issue that have to be fixed though as seen on the attached screenshot. Also this screenshot was taken on the same phone as the one ur using for your preview screenshots lol (the irony).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> I wrote some CSS to make the new style dark cos I couldn't wait lol


release it NAO


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 10, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> release it NAO


userstyles.org


----------



## Diego788 (Jun 10, 2017)

very cool theme, i use more the dark theme but i'll wait for tempStyle2 dark xd


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 10, 2017)

I-it's b-beautiful.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> userstyles.org


oh this is awesum except for the blue text in quick reply

also frontpage http://gbatemp.net/forums/ is still white and latest post text on the right are all invisible.


----------



## MiiJack (Jun 10, 2017)

This is surely a beatiful change. How about other themes other than dark?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm still using it even though there's no dark version yet, because it's _just that nice._


----------



## Lotoonlink (Jun 10, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> It always did technically, but why would you want to do that?


Eventually, I will just throw my laptop out the window and do every task on my 3DS, this is one of the essential steps in complete 3ds control. Soon (tm), I will need nothing else in my life, fame, power, wealth, I'LL HAVE IT ALL! My 3ds will soon replace my entire view on EVERYTHING!!!

I just need to make sure I can get notified on when someone says my profile picture is dumb.


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Jun 10, 2017)

Good thing I can change it back to the old layout in preferences. Don't teach old dogs new tricks.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm going to continue to use the old dark theme until a new one is made


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 10, 2017)

didnt real all posts .. overall very nice / simplistic / modern . i went for a similar feel on wiiubrus forums..  although i do feel the logo icon looks a little over sized..

edit also think the light blue is a little light in the section headers . i feel more of the darker (gbatemp) blue would be more fitting in places.


----------



## Maxouille (Jun 10, 2017)

i don't like windowns 8&10 art D: i prefer windows 7 art !


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 10, 2017)

Lotoonlink said:


> Eventually, I will just throw my laptop out the window and do every task on my 3DS, this is one of the essential steps in complete 3ds control. Soon (tm), I will need nothing else in my life, fame, power, wealth, I'LL HAVE IT ALL! My 3ds will soon replace my entire view on EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> I just need to make sure I can get notified on when someone says my profile picture is dumb.


Seems legit


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm finding the new skin feels 'cramped' compared to the old one, at least on a desktop UI.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> I'm finding the new skin feels 'cramped' compared to the old one, at least on a desktop UI.


Yeah, it does feel a little bit crowded.
It's still less cramped than the other sites I've been to which try to have a modern look, and then somehow end up having a header that's as large as half the screen in the process.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

working on a temporary custom theme, but I won't share it. I find it hard to make one though.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 10, 2017)

Too bright, although I guess dark theme will fix that.
Icons for each section are too big.
Don't like the new alert bar or whatever you call it, again, so big.
Header at the top of the page with share to reddit etc is too big and takes too much space.

I guess the latter two are to accommodate sausage fingers on a touch screen.

Other than that, meh I guess. Could be a lot worse I suppose. These days I fully expect update to modern=make the site worse.


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Jun 10, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> tempStyle 2 Dark when?


Probably more than 6 months after finishing tempStyle 2.


----------



## Cody090909 (Jun 10, 2017)

Looks soo clean, but I like darkness, gonna wait to use it.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 10, 2017)

Didn't notice the Patreon earlier, was checking the theme out.

Patreon support concerns me a little, especially with it being linked to the site (memeber group). Concerns me that those members will get more leeway when it comes to moderation, after all, don't want to lay the banhammer down on people who support the site.

Should have just been anonymous, support the site or don't. No links to member accounts, even if it's not intentional, can't help but feel being a paid member will influce mod decisions.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

OOH, also, can I suggest something even though my suggestion will probably be ignored? What if GBATemp started using Project Wonderful for some ads? Google ads are kinda annoying and I'm sure that people are less likely to disable their adblocker because of it.


----------



## Blue (Jun 10, 2017)

We've been saved! 
https://userstyles.org/styles/143761/gbatemp-net-dark-for-tempstyle-2


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 10, 2017)

gz on 15, GBAtemp! I think I like the old theme better though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

Aqib Ali said:


> We've been saved!
> https://userstyles.org/styles/143761/gbatemp-net-dark-for-tempstyle-2


I'll wait until the official one or a more complete userstyle is out, that one just looks... Off.


----------



## Blue (Jun 10, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'll wait until the official one or a more complete userstyle is out, that one just looks... Off.


Yeah, after using it for 10 seconds, I see what you mean o-o


----------



## Procyon (Jun 10, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'll wait until the official one or a more complete userstyle is out, that one just looks... Off.



It's far from finished I think, I was working on one, but deleted it. Might fix this one, tho.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 10, 2017)

I honestly wish I can donate to the patron for the beta tester thing


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh, gawd, it's so bright! My eyes! MY EYES!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> I wrote some CSS to make the new style dark cos I couldn't wait lol
> 
> View attachment 89621


Give


----------



## SonicCloud (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh my , i didn't expected this change. I love it


----------



## kublai (Jun 10, 2017)

I like the new look. I almost didn't recognize the site as I thought I went to the wrong place.


----------



## Blue (Jun 10, 2017)

Edit: Now a spiderm- not a one word post


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 10, 2017)

Aqib Ali said:


> View attachment 89710


Probably won't happen lol


----------



## mutinize (Jun 10, 2017)

I went back to the old version almost immediately because there's no dark mode.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

I actually just had to switch back to tempStyle Dark, I was getting too bad of a headache. 
Sucks because it's a nice design.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 10, 2017)

I just noticed the like button looks like the facebook like button


----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Probably won't happen lol


It most likely will but not for a long while. It apparently took 6 months to make the new style. If they are making a dark version, it might take 2-3 months.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> I just noticed the like button looks like the facebook like button


They stole it from us.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 10, 2017)

Stephano said:


> It most likely will but not for a long while. It apparently took 6 months to make the new style. If they are making a dark version, it might take 2-3 months.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


No, he's using the old version, I'm looking at the Patreon rank


----------



## Blue (Jun 10, 2017)

Stephano said:


> It most likely will but not for a long while. It apparently took 6 months to make the new style. If they are making a dark version, it might take 2-3 months.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


He meant the tag above my name, check the screenshot again, sorry for the blur o-o


----------



## megazero1x1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you for making this one of the best gaming forums on the internet !


----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No, he's using the old version, I'm looking at the Patreon rank


I thought y'all were referring to the possibility of tempSyle 2 dark?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 10, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I thought y'all were referring to the possibility of tempSyle 2 dark?


Nah, we all know it's gonna happen eventually


----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nah, we all know it's gonna happen eventually


Okay, then i must have just got screen shots mixed up. I got really confused. hehe
my b


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 10, 2017)

ugh why does this look oversimplistic this just looks ugly and way too flat.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> ugh why does this look oversimplistic this just looks ugly and way too flat.


the old is still available.


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 10, 2017)

Stephano said:


> the old is still available.


shit i forget where that is though

EDIT: NVM.  new style just looks ugly IMO and way too flat-like


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> shit i forget where that is though


It's in the left-hand side of the footer.


----------



## Blue (Jun 10, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> shit i forget where that is though



http://gbatemp.net/misc/style?redirect=/


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 10, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> It's in the left-hand side of the footer.





Aqib Ali said:


> http://gbatemp.net/misc/style?redirect=/


both of you were late i said NVM


----------



## Blue (Jun 10, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> both of you were late i said NVM


Or quick, because we quoted you before the edit applied


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 10, 2017)

Aqib Ali said:


> Or quick, because we quoted you before the edit applied


now i just gotta update my sig to mention it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 10, 2017)

Fuck yes


----------



## doughmay (Jun 10, 2017)

I love the new temp look! So new...So shiny...Now to wait for the dark theme....


----------



## FateForWindows (Jun 10, 2017)

Looks really nice, but on my 1366x768 screen the viewing space is a little less than before. It looks closer to Tempstyle if I set the zoom to 90%.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 10, 2017)

I too favour having a screen brighter than the sun but taming it by having it display dark colours (since I ditched the SLI setup it doubles as a nice heater), all while making my computer theme look like default windows 2000.

The layout is nice though.


----------



## lonewolf08 (Jun 10, 2017)

I kinda like the new design but it feels like everything is in my face while at the same time none of the important things are in front of my face. I use this site on mobile 99.99% of the time , the only time I use the computer version is when I do my update time where I update everything that I use on the 3ds. I have a fairly big phone 5.5inch and I will be upgrading soon to a 5.7inch phone and I never had any issues with the old one, everything was fast and easy to access but I didn't like that I couldn't tell which tab I was on.

With this one I can tell which tab I'm on but I don't have easy access to the latest alerts, by that I mean before I could click the alert at the top and it would list the latest alerts and the absolute newest ones were highlighted so I wouldn't open two tabs of the same thread. Now I have to click the avatar, click alerts and then it takes me to the dedicated alert page and the newest ones are not highlighted or at least not noticeable so.

Quick reply is missing a lot of the functionality of the old one and I know I know it's quick reply lonewolf most people didn't use the editing stuff anyways. It was a nice touch and allowed me to see if there were new replies or if I wanted to include other people while I edited the first reply without having to double post.

Being on mobile I use this site pretty much anywhere but mostly in bed at night which desperately needs a dark theme but that will come with time. If I find anymore things I'll edit my post.

I'm posting this here too for visibility and because it seems everyone is posting their thoughts on this thread.

Edit: no quick access to conversations and I completely don't see the old watch threads or whatever it was called that would show the threads you haven't been keeping up on with the option to see all threads you're watching. The more and more i use this new style the less and less I'm liking it =/. I'm also experienceing slightly more lag? When I open a new tab and in the current tab I tab something and switch to new tab, when I go back to the first tab I realize it has stopped loading what I clicked on and have to tap it again and sit there while it loads.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 10, 2017)

Things like this remind me of why I love GBATemp so much. Keep up the amazing progress, everyone!


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 10, 2017)

I just opened it and it fucking BURNED my eyes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also seriously? Patreon for tempstyle dark?
Going back to the old one.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 10, 2017)

Whoa
Cool


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 10, 2017)

My eyes are burning... 

but my burned eyes are freaking happy with the changes. 
I am willing to be patient until a dark style of v2 arrives. The UI is so much more clean, faster and easier on the eyes, for finding information.


----------



## Lukerz (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm getting more lag on my PC now with the new website update...


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 10, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> I'm getting more lag on my PC now with the new website update...


It feels like alot more effort, at least in stylizing the new site, went more towards mobile, and not so much PC


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

Please can you stop posting complaining about the lack of a dark version, seriously, it's coming  - we even addressed it in the first post. You don't need to complain about your eyes hurting from a white web page (maybe you should address your concerns to an optician). We get it! There's just no point making a second version of the theme until we have addressed all the teething issues first  with this one which the dark one will be built off of - I'm not about to make bug fixes to 2 separate themes when people can just be patient and wait or revert back to the old dark style.

The dark version is coming just be patient.


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 10, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Please can you stop posting complaining about the lack of a dark version, seriously, it's coming  - we even addressed it in the first post. You don't need to complain about your eyes hurting from a bright web page (maybe you should address your concerns to an optician). We get the point. There's just no point making a second version of the theme until we have addressed all the teething issues first  with this one which the dark one will be built off of - I'm not about to make bug fixes to 2 separate themes when people can just be patient and wait or revert back to the old dark style.
> 
> The dark version is coming just be patient.


why does the new theme look oversimplified and overly clean, though?  it looks kind of bland personally, but was that just a design choice to make it more "modern", or is there more to be added?


----------



## hug0-a7x (Jun 10, 2017)

A nice surprise


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> why does the new theme look oversimplified and overly clean, though?  it looks kind of bland personally, but was that just a design choice to make it more "modern", or is there more to be added?


It's a design choice. Take or leave. You can always use the older theme if it bothers you that much.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> why does the new theme look oversimplified and overly clean, though?


By that notion it should be overcomplicated and messy? Not sure I get the criticism!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh yeah! New GBATemp look! I hope animated avatar bugs will fixed SOON™!


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 10, 2017)

I miss the dark theme. >.>
Blue always hurts my eyes for some reason.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2017)

AsPika2219 said:


> Oh yeah! New GBATemp look! I hope animated avatar bugs will fixed SOON™!


it's not a bug. It's disabled on purpose


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> it's not a bug. It's disabled on purpose



Was disabled? Wow! That sad....  Never mind!


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 10, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> By that notion it should be overcomplicated and messy? Not sure I get the criticism!


but the old theme wasn't overcomplicated at all.  I can see it being a bit messy, but like, even the smallest things, like the old logo at the top left now has a one color background in the new one.  Things that had shapes to them just seem way too much of a "flat monochromatic rectangle" feel.  Not to mention things look more like they tend to waste more space to an extent.  With no borders, it feels like a mobile page on my PC.  No offense to the designers, but it looks like more time should have been put into making the site seem at least a bit more unique and less "in your face".  It seems the mobile side of things got more consideration than the PC side of things, but thats just from what i've seen so far.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 10, 2017)

It looks good, just waiting for the darkstyle temp 2 to drop and it will be perfect. Looks great on mobile chrome by the way.


----------



## lonewolf08 (Jun 10, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Please can you stop posting complaining about the lack of a dark version, seriously, it's coming  - we even addressed it in the first post. You don't need to complain about your eyes hurting from a white web page (maybe you should address your concerns to an optician). We get it! There's just no point making a second version of the theme until we have addressed all the teething issues first  with this one which the dark one will be built off of - I'm not about to make bug fixes to 2 separate themes when people can just be patient and wait or revert back to the old dark style.
> 
> The dark version is coming just be patient.


From What I seen most people have stated that the dark theme is needed but that they willing to wait and a minority are just it burns I'm changing to old on which those can be ignored. I get you though since you need to sift through the garbage for good feedback and make changes/choose stuff to change accordingly, and I prefer to have bugs and final design ironed out than having two themes. I look forwards to see what you guys do but personally this needs some work as per my previous post.


----------



## LinkFan16 (Jun 10, 2017)

Happy 15th birthday to GBATemp! I'm usually not a big fan of bright designs since darker designs are simply easier on my eyes. But I like the new layout, it looks great on my LED TV that doubles as the display for my PC. Especially the fact that the new design uses the whole width of the display instead of only 80% or so like the old design did is a nice improvement. Thanks for all the work that goes into maintaining this site and it's community.


----------



## Alex119098 (Jun 10, 2017)

Loving the new design. Happy 15 year anniversary!


----------



## ShroomKing (Jun 10, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> *> Welcome to GBAtemp v6 !*​Dear Tempers,
> 
> As some of you may know *this August GBAtemp.net will be celebrating it's 15th Anniversary!* To celebrate this momentous occasion we have been working tirelessly to make 2017 GBAtemp's best year yet!
> 
> ...


i like the new mobile design, but on my iphone 4s the tabs at the top are now gone and there is no menu icon


----------



## yodamerlin (Jun 10, 2017)

That $50,000 goal is amazing.
And the theme...... wow.... it is simply incredible.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 10, 2017)

New icons? What about stuff like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Are these icons getting replaced too?
(for the record, this prerelease icon has always bugged me after the 3DS's logo was officially revealed)


----------



## Reecey (Jun 10, 2017)

Happy 15 Years guys, the sites looking fierce! I shall see you in the next 15 years!. Wow over 7 years here for me has gone fast..


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 10, 2017)

Congrats but I switched back to the dark theme immediately. Will there not be a dark variant of the new theme? Going from dark to bright, especially how visiting the site first thing after waking up had the new theme set as default, bothered my eyes a bit.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 10, 2017)

I still find the mobile site a bit weird... It's kind of hard to hit the log in option without needing to enable screen rotation :/


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 10, 2017)

I will say that one thing I DON'T like about mobile is you can't directly view your alerts anymore


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jun 10, 2017)

it looks fantastic !!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 10, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Please can you stop posting complaining about the lack of a dark version, seriously, it's coming  - we even addressed it in the first post. You don't need to complain about your eyes hurting from a white web page (maybe you should address your concerns to an optician). We get it! There's just no point making a second version of the theme until we have addressed all the teething issues first  with this one which the dark one will be built off of - I'm not about to make bug fixes to 2 separate themes when people can just be patient and wait or revert back to the old dark style.
> 
> The dark version is coming just be patient.


Just  cancel the dark theme lol


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 10, 2017)

I don't like the new style. I'm sorry, it's me, but with this and Discord shitting up the channels list as of late, I'm not really happy with the current changes. Looks like the new garbage brand mix between mobile and Desktop things seem to be going with as of late, and I really don't want to join that fucking design train. Please keep the old tempstyle available for users that don't want the new style.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Congrats but I switched back to the dark theme immediately. Will there not be a dark variant of the new theme? Going from dark to bright, especially how visiting the site first thing after waking up had the new theme set as default, bothered my eyes a bit.


There will, but you gotta pay up 500 dollars for it (its a patreon goal which I find off putting but whatever)


----------



## Jonna (Jun 10, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Congrats but I switched back to the dark theme immediately. Will there not be a dark variant of the new theme? Going from dark to bright, especially how visiting the site first thing after waking up had the new theme set as default, bothered my eyes a bit.


The answer is in the FAQ on the very first post.


Very nice design! I'll have to use it more as things travel along, but mobile is quite nice, since I use it more than PC.

It seems a tad cramped, but I also feel I'll get used to it in time. Way to go, guys!


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> There will, but you gotta pay up 500 dollars for it (its a patreon goal which I find off putting but whatever)



I just read that, aw hell no. The very least it should be a partial goal, like say $100 into the $500.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2017)

Doesn't seem that much different to me. I will miss the icons in the header.
Since you are doing new things to the site, can we get a tab to see what likes we gave out?

Hmm. Seems like I can only edit things, with the old layout. Oh, now I see how to do it.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 10, 2017)

Very nice, and very flat, I love it!

Having been so vocal about wanting a dark theme before, the contrast balance seems far friendlier with this version and so I'm actually happy using this as-is.  Very nice work by all involved.

Are there any other Patreon rewards coming soon?


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Jun 10, 2017)

Congratulations. For the time being though I'll keep using the Dark theme while I wait for the new version to come out.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Missing a dark theme, other than that, great design.


If there is enough requests/interest I can try and whip up a temporary dark theme using stylish. Assuming the css of this board is somewhat similar to se7ensins I should be able to whip one up easily


----------



## jamezfat (Jun 10, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> *> Welcome to GBAtemp v6 !*​Dear Tempers,
> 
> As some of you may know *this August GBAtemp.net will be celebrating it's 15th Anniversary!* To celebrate this momentous occasion we have been working tirelessly to make 2017 GBAtemp's best year yet!
> 
> ...


Nice works on the n3ds browser too!


----------



## Brawl345 (Jun 10, 2017)

The scrolling header on mobile is kinda annoying


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I don't like the new style. I'm sorry, it's me, but with this and Discord shitting up the channels list as of late, I'm not really happy with the current changes. Looks like the new garbage brand mix between mobile and Desktop things seem to be going with as of late, and I really don't want to join that fucking design train. Please keep the old tempstyle available for users that don't want the new style.


definitely couldn't agree with you more.  here's what I said about it:


TimX24968B said:


> the old theme wasn't overcomplicated at all. I can see it being a bit messy, but like, even the smallest things, like the old logo at the top left now has a one color background in the new one. Things that had shapes to them just seem way too much of a "flat monochromatic rectangle" feel. Not to mention things look more like they tend to waste more space to an extent. No offense to the designers, but it looks like more time should have been put into making the site seem at least a bit more unique and less "in your face". It seems the mobile side of things got more consideration than the PC side of things, but thats just from what i've seen so far.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 11, 2017)

I have so much respect for the designers that do GBAtemp's style revisions. The new CSS style sheet is even more modern and the folks behind it should be professional frontend developers if they aren't already.

The default front page layout is still embarrassingly bad though and seems to work against new and junior users. I could go on about how it could improve but I know that those in charge have heard it before. It's clearly not a priority unfortunately and the dedicated users seem to care more about their dark skin than accessibility to 'outsiders'.


re: patreon - I would like to see funding milestone goals for traditional GBAtemp features like a release tracker, cheats section, rep system, and better implementation of ask gbatemp. These are features worth paying for that the site used to have. I could justify paying for a GBAtemp with some of these features, but what I get from the the site's current implementation seems just about right for the price of 'free'.


I mean nothing but respect for the staff here. You guys are awesome and clearly have passion for what you do.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 11, 2017)

My only complaints about the update, are the ads. They now pop up on every page load. The ad banners are big cubes. Plus they are now showing stuff i never searched for. For examples, college ads, ads for lesbian hookers and toriot cards


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> My only complaints about the update, are the ads. They now pop up on every page load. The ad banners are big cubes. Plus they are now showing stuff i never searched for. For examples, college ads, ads for lesbian hookers and toriot cards


The ads have seem to get worse, now I get full page ads making me scroll down to close them, and ads that autoplay. Non intrusive my ass


----------



## TheZander (Jun 11, 2017)

How have I never seen this SOnic admin, I thought the only old school dude left was the Lion admin.

Site looks dope though


----------



## Coto (Jun 11, 2017)

@Costello @shaunj66 

thank you guys, greatly appreciated (:


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 11, 2017)

I can't wait for the Dark Style!


----------



## RypaFire (Jun 11, 2017)

deym! this looks gorgeous. keep it up!


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2017)

thanks for all the kind words everyone!

and for those of you that are less happy about the changes, we hear you.
we will keep working behind the scenes to ensure GBAtemp becomes (or remains) your favorite online place!

I have started assigning all Patreon backers to the new group. We will also continue thinking of new rewards for backers, but also keep in mind we don't want to discriminate those who cannot afford to back us. Things such as forum permissions and access will remain the same for everyone.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Costello said:


> thanks for all the kind words everyone!
> 
> and for those of you that are less happy about the changes, we hear you.
> we will keep working behind the scenes to ensure GBAtemp becomes (or remains) your favorite online place!
> ...


How will we know once we are in the new group


----------



## YuseiFD (Jun 11, 2017)

Nicely done ! Although, you couldve like, idk, make the logo (temper head) borderline the same greay color as the menu background, it woulda looked so kewl


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2017)

Browsing on mobile ad free is simply lovely!


----------



## endoverend (Jun 11, 2017)

This is beautiful, long-deserved, and wonderfully refreshing. Long live the temp!


----------



## lonewolf08 (Jun 11, 2017)

noragrets said:


> gonna take a while to get used to the new layout, nevertheless great news for mobile users


If you say so, as a mobile user I have to go back to the old one till they iron this new theme. The stuff that were a tap away are now hidden and God that alert I miss my alerts =( I told my self I would use it for the weekend but after a whole day I just can't sorry.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

i can't even use the browser on my phone because it is incapable. Granted I know some people have to, but there is almost no point in accessing this place because almost every post has files.


----------



## ZoneBlaze (Jun 11, 2017)

I actually disabled ad blocker because the front page looks too odd design-wise without the ad banner filling the top.
You win this time...


----------



## orangy57 (Jun 11, 2017)

on my birthday

nice


----------



## AkiraCast (Jun 11, 2017)

There's a Chrome plugin you can use to browse with a dark mode on most (that I've tried) sites. I'm using it right now with the new Temp style. The plugin is just called Dark Mode.


----------



## Lucar (Jun 11, 2017)

Man, I'm really enjoying Tempstyle v2 Dark...






And, no, I'm not using the dark extension thingy, that makes everything look like this:


----------



## InquisitionImplied (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm not a fan of this new style


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2017)

Lucar said:


> Man, I'm really enjoying Tempstyle v2 Dark...


so am i now


----------



## Opium (Jun 11, 2017)

The new theme looks fantastic! Great work guys. The biggest feature by far is the excellent mobile theme.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jun 11, 2017)

It's Miku's 10th anniversary this August, I'd rather celebrate that


----------



## SKGleba (Jun 11, 2017)

A lot has changed from the beginning.
:-( cant post gba/nds roms


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 11, 2017)

It's always nice to see change, i really don't care about how the site looks, as long as it works i'm happy 
About the patreon, not my thing, 1 time donation i would do, monthly donation is to much for me, i never enter sweepstakes anyway.
and the ads never got in my way. But keep on rocking guys you all did a great job since the early days till now! been a fan of the site almost since it started.
Ah, those good old early not so legal days


----------



## death360 (Jun 11, 2017)

The new skin looks great right on GBAtemp.


----------



## sp3off (Jun 11, 2017)

I like that new style, it looks more cleaned and modern. Great job !


----------



## V0ltr0n (Jun 11, 2017)

This is a welcome change. I visit almost exclusively via mobile and it looks slick and definitely more tidy and mobile friendly. Only thing missing (for now) is dark theme. Great job on this guys!


----------



## Halvorsen (Jun 11, 2017)

I can't really say I'm for it. It looks like any other typical forum now. Pages are harder to navigate, individual posts blend in to each other. In addition, the forum list and general site headers are less versatile than they previously were. The GBATemp site was unique in the fact that it had its own style, and now it looks pretty similar to other sites; harshly put, forgettable.

The search engine is the major flaw that GBATemp deserves.

 Personally, the theme looks even less optimised for mobile what with the whites blending into each other, and nothing really having its own "space" (specifically, many buttons being crammed into one area, especially with the header of the site). I'll be reverting to Tempstyle DARK V1 as of now.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Jun 11, 2017)

why

I thought flat design was dead already. Change for the sake of change is not a good thing.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 11, 2017)

CONGRATS GBATEMP!!!! on turning 15 continue to put out great tutorials for the console scene


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Lucar said:


> Man, I'm really enjoying Tempstyle v2 Dark...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get that for donating? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 11, 2017)

What is Patreon anyways? Maybe have a thread explaining to people what is and how it is used. Like a introduction topic. I have never heard of it and never used it. Thought we were gonna be donating through the temp it self, I was surprised to see a 3rd party site.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> What is Patreon anyways? Maybe have a thread explaining to people what is and how it is used. Like a introduction topic. I have never heard of it and never used it. Thought we were gonna be donating through the temp it self, I was surprised to see a 3rd party site.


Patreon is really just a simple donation site, I thought through paypal myself.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 11, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Patreon is really just a simple donation site, I thought through paypal myself.



Is it pay monthly, and does it require a CC?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Did you get that for donating? I can't find it anywhere


https://userstyles.org/styles/143761/gbatemp-net-dark-for-tempstyle-2

It's good for a temporary solution, but it has a lot of negatives (or I'm just being a temp fanboy)



VinLark said:


> Patreon is really just a simple donation site, I thought through paypal myself.





Procyon said:


> Is it pay monthly, and does it require a CC?


You can do CC or PayPal.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> https://userstyles.org/styles/143761/gbatemp-net-dark-for-tempstyle-2
> 
> It's good for a temporary solution, but it has a lot of negatives (or I'm just being a temp fanboy)
> 
> ...



Is it a monthly payment?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Is it a monthly payment?


Yep.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> Yep.



Aw RIP


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks great guys on the mobile version now.


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 11, 2017)

Wait! the "Notes" box is gone! I had all my important passwords in there.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

mechagouki said:


> Wait! the "Notes" box is gone! I had all my important passwords in there.






You should probably find a better spot for your passwords though...


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> View attachment 89825
> 
> You should probably find a better spot for your passwords though...



I ws kidding.

I have all my passwords tattooed on the back of a small child.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

mechagouki said:


> I ws kidding.
> 
> I have all my passwords tattooed on the back of a small child.


*calls canadian equivalent of 911*


----------



## lonewolf08 (Jun 11, 2017)

So I just tried the updated new theme and it's much better it's at a more use able state but when taping thè avatar and it list stuff like your content, inbox etc. It should also have watch thread or whatever its called and it will be perfect. Well perfect in the options department because it still feels cramp lol but function wise it would all be there now.


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> *calls canadian equivalent of 911*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

mechagouki said:


>


this got off-topic fast.

the notes section is there.


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> this got off-topic fast.
> 
> the notes section is there.


sorry. love the new look!


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

xxNathanxx said:


> why
> 
> I thought flat design was dead already. Change for the sake of change is not a good thing.


Agreed.  I feel it just looks ugly and babyish, particularly on a PC environment.  the new design also feels less like a forum and more like an online discussion room, as well as a mobile site on a desktop.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> Agreed.  I feel it just looks ugly and babyish, particularly on a PC environment.  the new design also feels less like a forum and more like an online discussion room, as well as a mobile site on a desktop.


Then go here,  or if that doesn't work for you go here.


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> Then go here,  or if that doesn't work for you go here.


I thought we already had that discussion...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> I thought we already had that discussion...


This isn't the thread for feedback. There is a different thread. Go there and I won't be like that...


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> This isn't the thread for feedback. There is a different thread. Go there and I won't be like that...


but other people are mentioning their feedback here...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> but other people are mentioning their feedback here...


I hate to be cliche, but if other people jumped off of a bridge would you do it too?


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> I hate to be cliche, but if other people jumped off of a bridge would you do it too?


depends.  under certain circumstances, probably.  trying not to get too off topic here.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

TimX24968B said:


> depends.  under certain circumstances, probably.  trying not to get too off topic here.


alright fair enough. But please try and keep serious recommendations in the feedback thread. They will probably look at that more than this one.


----------



## Lucar (Jun 11, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Did you get that for donating? I can't find it anywhere



No, I'm using an extension that lets me use different CSS, and then using CSS to make tempstyle v2 dark.


----------



## CoinKillerL (Jun 11, 2017)

This is so nice!


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 11, 2017)

Oooo it's so modern and nice. Too bad the adverts on mobile are obnoxious as all living hell.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Oooo it's so modern and nice. Too bad the adverts on mobile are obnoxious as all living hell.


donating $5/m > mobile ads

https://www.patreon.com/gbatemp


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> donating $5/m > mobile ads
> 
> https://www.patreon.com/gbatemp


oh shit son! _My time has come! _


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> oh shit son! _My time has come! _


It's still brand new (and you have to be manually added to a group by an Admin/Mod) to receive it, so be patient on the whole thing.


----------



## Another World (Jun 11, 2017)

someone say homebrew bounty? 

-another world


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Another World said:


> someone say homebrew bounty?
> 
> -another world


I know right! It's so exciting. Especially for the devs!


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 11, 2017)

TFW you switch back to old layout


----------



## LuxerWap (Jun 12, 2017)

I love this version!


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone have throwback images of the site from many years back?


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 12, 2017)

DeMoN said:


> Anyone have throwback images of the site from many years back?


we can do each gbatemp style through the ages.


----------



## skullkeeper94 (Jun 12, 2017)

So... Slick


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 12, 2017)

DeMoN said:


> Anyone have throwback images of the site from many years back?


https://web.archive.org/web/20170605080715/https://gbatemp.net/ is good stuff. Gets you back to about 2003, 2002 might take a tiny bit more effort as I am not sure as to the URL shortening/redirection involved.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm a huge sucker for patreon pages, when do I get the loot


----------



## samiam144 (Jun 12, 2017)

Congrats GBATemp team! I love the new mobile design, although I can't recall any complaints I may have had with the old version


----------



## Seriel (Jun 12, 2017)

@shaunj66 How long will the old Tempstyle Dark be up for? I like some of the design choices of the new one but I need a dark theme on my phone xD
If it's there until the new dark one comes out, that should be okay


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2017)

Seriel said:


> @shaunj66 How long will the old Tempstyle Dark be up for? I like some of the design choices of the new one but I need a dark theme on my phone xD
> If it's there until the new dark one comes out, that should be okay


The previous styles will be available until they cause severe problems with the board (say a major upgrade that makes them inoperable). Remember those styles are now obsolete and we won't be making any non-crucial fixes to them.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 12, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> The previous styles will be available until they cause severe problems with the board (say a major upgrade that makes them inoperable). Remember those styles are now obsolete and we won't be making any non-crucial fixes to them.


Yeah I understand they're not being maintained anymore, already avatars on posts are starting to break xD
It's just a thing to tide me over until the new dark thing comes around for the new design.
Thanks for the response!


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 13, 2017)

I love the Temp. Been here for ages, but used to just lurk. Now I sometimes yell at ignorant noobs, as well as still lurk. $10/mo is a bit too pricey for my poor butt. My eyes are a bit sadened by this, but who really needs them anyway, right? I mean, eyes are completely overrated. When I go blind sooner because of the forced *monthly* monetary donation for a dark theme in progress when it is completed enough for beta usage, I will switch to electronic braile. And then? Then it'll be dark theme 24/7, FOR FREE! MWUAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH!!>.........wait...........nope, I'm good. MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## lonewolf08 (Jun 13, 2017)

OrGoN3 said:


> I love the Temp. Been here for ages, but used to just lurk. Now I sometimes yell at ignorant noobs, as well as still lurk. $10/mo is a bit too pricey for my poor butt. My eyes are a bit sadened by this, but who really needs them anyway, right? I mean, eyes are completely overrated. When I go blind sooner because of the forced *monthly* monetary donation for a dark theme in progress when it is completed enough for beta usage, I will switch to electronic braile. And then? Then it'll be dark theme 24/7, FOR FREE! MWUAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH!!>.........wait...........nope, I'm good. MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


Um ok? I'm not sure if I'm the one who should be trying to help you, pretty sure I'm not qualified but you should probably lay of the drugs...they bad for you mmkkay


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 13, 2017)

Initial reaction to the new theme:

The same content takes more space. And not in a good way.
The floating notification bar is twice as tall for no reason. It's also missing the number of notifications now.
The entire site is... lighter. Even compared to the old default theme(s) which I've used since the day I joined. Contrasts between posts and navigation is poorer than I would like.

Speed improvements are very noticeable on Desktop though. We'll see how I feel about the new mobile layout.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2017)

Oh ya, I forgot gbatemp was a website that existed. I haven't been here, then I come back to this and I'm like wtf.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 13, 2017)

Personally I miss the one we had in the GBA days heh.
Overall it looks good, though the flat look kinda kills my eyes a bit.
Hoping to see a dark version as an option later on if possible, just too much flat and bright for me.
Seems everyone is going the flat and bright colors look these days.


----------



## Madobe Ai (Jun 13, 2017)

I keep getting the new generic cookies popout on all pages
I wonder if it's not using a cookie


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 13, 2017)

Fishaman P said:


> Initial reaction to the new theme:
> 
> The same content takes more space. And not in a good way.
> The floating notification bar is twice as tall for no reason. It's also missing the number of notifications now.
> ...


would definitely like to see a bit more contrasts between the posts and their background, too.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks great for the mobile interface! Now to finalize it, a dark version would be highly positive as most of my browsing of the temp happens in the evening where the bright version burns my eyes 

Here's for 15 years and another to come! Happy to have been part of the site both as a regular member as well as the editorial staff


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm glad that the Patreon donation avenue came to fruition. I am also enjoying the new layout, even though I didn't even recognize the forum at first glance.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 13, 2017)

btw I never made a comment on this in this thread, I like it, but if you make a dark mode I will love it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 13, 2017)

Fishaman P said:


> Initial reaction to the new theme:
> 
> The same content takes more space. And not in a good way.
> The floating notification bar is twice as tall for no reason. It's also missing the number of notifications now.
> ...


Initial reaction to the new theme:
So bright, it kills my eyes. Not for me.

Switches back to tempStyle dark:
Now the old style is so broken! Profile pics out of their boxes, spoiler tags content cut in the middle of the post box, falling apart.
Oh please, kill me.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 13, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Initial reaction to the new theme:
> So bright, it kills my eyes. Not for me.
> 
> Switches back to tempStyle dark:
> ...


I'm still doing tempStyle dark, It's all worth it.


----------



## jDSX (Jun 14, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> The previous styles will be available until they cause severe problems with the board (say a major upgrade that makes them inoperable). Remember those styles are now obsolete and we won't be making any non-crucial fixes to them.



What about for Tempstyle shadow from Shadowfied?


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 14, 2017)

Why fix what wasn't broken in the first place? The old design was fine.


----------



## TimX24968B (Jun 14, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Why fix what wasn't broken in the first place? The old design was fine.


i feel ya.  but at least the new theme improved from when it first launched and doesn't feel as much like a mobile site on desktop as it did when it first came out.


----------



## JFlare (Jun 15, 2017)

Wait... I'm reading this a second time... because I can... why does it say "amazing consequences"? If you want us to back the site why would we get consequences?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 15, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Wait... I'm reading this a second time... because I can... why does it say "amazing consequences"? If you want us to back the site why would we get consequences?


A consequence doesn't have to mean something bad. It can just mean 'as a result of'.


----------



## JFlare (Jun 15, 2017)

oh


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 19, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nearly been a year. how long will this take again?


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jan 19, 2018)

sks316 said:


> It's nearly been a year. how long will this take again?


Just use Stylish: https://userstyles.org/styles/143802/tempstyle-shadow-for-gbatemp-v6


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 19, 2018)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Just use Stylish: https://userstyles.org/styles/143802/tempstyle-shadow-for-gbatemp-v6


That's not a good option for mobile users


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 19, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's not a good option for mobile users


I've said it before and I'll say it again, a proper Play Store app is long overdue


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't think the new Dark Beta Style will ever come


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2018)

sks316 said:


> It's nearly been a year. how long will this take again?


Yeah, this is taking forever! It's almost like the one staff member who creates themes has some kind of "job" or "life" thing, and don't spend all their time working on the Temp!

Oh wait.



the_randomizer said:


> I don't think the new Dark Beta Style will ever come


The Beta theme has been up since August for Patrons, as noted by the Patreon benefit. Most of the site is done, there are still a couple areas that need the theme applied before it can be made public, plus there's an AMOLED/deep black Dark theme being worked on as well.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 19, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> plus there's an AMOLED/deep black Dark theme being worked on as well.


*drools*


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hmmm I have been using a dark theme for a while now.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 19, 2018)

chartube12 said:


> Hmmm I have been using a dark theme for a while now.


You've been using the old dark theme, there are some aspects of the forum that are broken with that one

Unless you're using the unofficial userstyles version


----------



## fedehda (Jan 19, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yeah, this is taking forever! It's almost like the one staff member who creates themes has some kind of "job" or "life" thing, and don't spend all their time working on the Temp!
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making me noticing that there's actually a beta dark theme for patreons.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 19, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yeah, this is taking forever! It's almost like the one staff member who creates themes has some kind of "job" or "life" thing, and don't spend all their time working on the Temp!
> 
> Oh wait.


I mean, it's been a year. There have been multiple unofficial dark themes created, and the official one is taking ages for no apparent reason.


----------



## Plstic (Jan 19, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, a proper Play Store app is long overdue


I'm tired of having a separate app for everything and being harassed to install it so my vote is no on this.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I mean, it's been a year. There have been multiple unofficial dark themes created, and the official one is taking ages for no apparent reason.


It's been 7 months, and after 2 we've had a beta for Patrons, as promised. And the unofficial themes just use a basic CSS style sheet, which don't work as well for a lot of separate areas in the forums, including a lot of staff areas. There's a HUGE difference between a basic CSS style and an actual site theme.


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 19, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I mean, it's been a year. There have been multiple unofficial dark themes created, and the official one is taking ages for no apparent reason.


Not to play on semantics here, but 6 months isn't a year. It's exactly half of a year. That aside, as it's been said, these people have jobs. If there are unofficial ones, feel free to use them while the official one is being polished to a presentable standard for the public.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 19, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's been 7 months





Scarlet said:


> Not to play on semantics here, but 6 months isn't a year. It's exactly half of a year.


My bad.


Tom Bombadildo said:


> and after 2 we've had a beta for Patrons, as promised.


fucking Patrons smh


Tom Bombadildo said:


> And the unofficial themes just use a basic CSS style sheet, which don't work as well for a lot of separate areas in the forums, including a lot of staff areas. There's a HUGE difference between a basic CSS style and an actual site theme.


Oh, well, that makes sense then.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 19, 2018)

Plstic said:


> I'm tired of having a separate app for everything and being harassed to install it so my vote is no on this.


I don't mind it, and if it means we get swipe navigation and "double tap to like" and stuff like that, I'd definitely rather have that option


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 19, 2018)

You can invert colors on your device. That looks pretty neat.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 19, 2018)

sks316 said:


> It's nearly been a year. how long will this take again?


Get Stylish, there's two dark TempStyle v6 themes on there for here.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 19, 2018)

I'd recommend Styl_us_, same thing but doesn't track you.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 19, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, a proper Play Store app is long overdue


That's literally just a proprietary stripped-down webkit browser, viewing GBATemp in it's mobile-friendly view anyways, not worth the effort.


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 19, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yeah, this is taking forever! It's almost like the one staff member who creates themes has some kind of "job" or "life" thing, and don't spend all their time working on the Temp!


Tried it.  Overrated.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 20, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yeah, this is taking forever! It's almost like the one staff member who creates themes has some kind of "job" or "life" thing, and don't spend all their time working on the Temp!


I have a 40 hour a week job, and a life, but I still manage to sit on my computers (Yes, 3 of them at once) to develop MediCat USB for 3 to 7 hours each sitting. But I think my O.C.D. and A.D.D. are partially to blame for that. I hate leaving a project unfinished, especially if I get on a creativity roll.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 14, 2018)

Just an update to let people know that the planned public release of tempStyle 2 Dark and tempStyle 2 Black is *Friday 23rd February*

The beta for Dark is already available to our patrons and Black will also be available to them this weekend .


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 14, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Just an update to let people know that the planned public release of tempStyle 2 Dark and tempStyle 2 Black is *Friday 23rd February*
> 
> The beta for Dark is already available to our patrons and Black will also be available to them this weekend .


looking forward to this, I am currently using a userstyle theme to get it dark.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 14, 2018)

Is that for mobile as well?


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 14, 2018)

Jonna said:


> Is that for mobile as well?


Yes, it is!


----------



## Jonna (Feb 14, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Yes, it is!


Wicked. Colour me dark, then! Or rather, my phone. When I'm browsing GBATemp.


----------

